# Raleigh Lenton Grand Prix year of production



## marius.suiram (Nov 6, 2020)

The s.n. is 12540


----------



## juvela (Nov 6, 2020)

-----

header somewhat misleading

"Grand Prix" and "Lenton Grand Prix" are two different beasties

is serial location shell, seat lug or other?


-----


----------



## marius.suiram (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## marius.suiram (Nov 6, 2020)

After 1954 a year or two?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 6, 2020)

that's a 57 
The first Lenton GP catalog listing was 1958, but the first bike was displayed at a London bike show in '56
here's my s/n - -RA following is part of your s/n
The next serial number series was RB following numbers, then they put the RA/RB in front of the numbers, counting over, etc.





Color, decal placement is identical with mine
Your frame is smaler
None of my drivetrain is correct, built from bare frame - yours is correct, with 4-sp Cyclo, single right-side shifter, and "suicide" FD, Williams heron chainset





my buddy Lou has a '60 with 5-sp Cyclo, and left-side-lever-operated FD

Can't find Lou's serial number, but the '61 posted on This Thread has s/n FH 6767

In '62, the Lenton GP was replaced with the Gran Sport


----------



## marius.suiram (Nov 6, 2020)

The Headbadge is talking about Raleigh serial numbers.
The type 12345 RA starts in 1954


----------



## cbustapeck (Nov 6, 2020)

You snapped that one up? Good deal. I thought about it hard. Enjoy!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 6, 2020)

ok, but the Lenton Grand Prix was introduced in 1956 and they began selling them in 1957, not cataloging them until 1958.
The serial numbers are not specific to Lentons, but to every bike Raleigh made - how many bikes did they make in a year?
In 1896 alone they had 850 employees making 30,000 bicycles.
Kurt's serial number Estimation that far back includes some dart-throwing - Raleigh didn't date year+month until 1973-4.

The same frame (using the same 3/8" axles) was used with Sturmey Archer hub on the entire Lenton club bike series.





						Retro Raleighs: The Raleigh Lentons by Peter C. Kohler
					

Retro Raleighs



					www.sheldonbrown.com
				






Your frame could have been built earlier, and painted later.
They were all gun-metal-blued then, and would last a long time without paint.

My '77 Raleigh GP has a frame date of May '76, and my '75 silver International has a frame date of Aug 74

Congrats on a fine bike.  Inspect the top of the fork steerer tube closely - the stem looks dangerously tall.


----------



## marius.suiram (Nov 6, 2020)

cbustapeck said:


> You snapped that one up? Good deal. I thought about it hard. Enjoy!



I didn't think not even a second, just text the seller immediately.


----------



## bikerbluz (Nov 7, 2020)

Wow, would love to clean that one up, and my size! Let me know if you decide to part with that cool machine. Congrats on your score!


----------



## marius.suiram (Nov 7, 2020)

bikerbluz said:


> Wow, would love to clean that one up, and my size! Let me know if you decide to part with that cool machine. Congrats on your score!




Yes, I will sell it. I am sure I will not pay ebay money for a rear derailleur, and I have around 10 bikes waiting to be rebuilt.
PM me with what are you willing to pay on it.
Thanks


----------



## cbustapeck (Nov 7, 2020)

marius.suiram said:


> I didn't think not even a second, just text the seller immediately.



Clearly belongs in your garage rather than mine, then. Enjoy!


----------

